

Startup Quote: Bijan Sabet, general partner, Spark Capital - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4767481734

======
raychancc
Less is more. Ask yourself: is your product more like 140 characters in
Twitter or the MS Office ribbon bar.

\- Bijan Sabet (@bijan)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4767481734>

